# Your opinion please



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

So, Thursday morning I made the breakfast special. It was a twist on an eggs benny. an english muffin topped with a sausage patty and a fried egg, and finished with a bearnaise sauce. served with panfrys. What do you all think ?.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sound's delicious to me. When's breakfast?


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

That sounds sinfully delicious, CoolJ


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

well...how was it?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If a sauce were to run for president, I hope it will be Hollandaise. Sign me up!  Yummy!

Kuan


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well Shroom, they told me it went over pretty good, my shift ended at 630am so the day staff got to serve them all.


----------

